# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Poezi Spanjolle të Shekullit XX

## Diabolis

Përkthyer nga Aurel Plasari:

Leon Felipe

Skam ardhur të këndoj

Skam ardhur të këndoj, mund ta merrni kitarën.
As të mbush dosjen time skam ardhur,
Që pas vdekjes shenjtor të më bëjnë.
Kam ardhur të shoh fytyrën time në lotët që rrjedhin
Drejt detit
Me lumin
E me retë.
Në lotët që fshihen në fund të pusit
Nëpër natë
E nëpër gjak.

Kam ardhur të shikoj fytyrën time në gjithë lotët e botës
Të vë një pikël zhive, vajtimi, një pikël hequr prej lotëve të mi
Mbi këtë pasqyrë të paskaj ku të mund të më shohin e vetveten
Të njohin ata që do të vijnë.
Kam ardhur të dëgjoj sërish atë sentencë të vjetër në terr:
Me djersën e ballit bukën ta fitosh
Dhe dritën me dhimbjen e syve të tu.

Burim lotësh e burim drite janë sytë e tu.



Horhe Giljen

Bregdet

Në breg të detit një kalë.
Shakullina, jele, valë.
Çpërrallë nga kjo do të dalë?




Hose Bergamin

Oracion për ata që nuk harrojnë

Gjithë ata sy të gjallë
Që toka i pati ngrënë,
Janë ata që i hapën të tutë
Për të vështruar yjet.

Gjithë sa shikon sot,
E sheh me dritën që ta dhanë
Sytë që u patën fikur.

Përpiqu që mësuesit e tu
Të mos jenë kurrë ata të gjallë
Që nuk i dëgjojnë të vdekurit.

Kujtesa është shpirti i historisë:
Kovë mbas kove
Nxirret uji me çikrik
Nga pusi i iluzionit.

Historia është kujtesë.



Emilio Prados

Ëndërr

Të thirra. Më thirre.
Grafulluam si lumenj.
U ngritën në qiell
Emrat e ngatërruar.

Të thirra. Më thirre.
Grafulluam si lumenj,
Trupat tanë mbetën
Zbrazët ballë njëri-tjetrit.

Të thirra. Më thirre.
Si lumenj grafulluam.
Mes dy trupave tanë
Çhumnerë e paharrueshme!



Natën po shkoj

Natën po shkoj 
Natën
Të kërkoj atë që e humba
Natën.

Hesht, ti krua,
Ti hënë hesht,
Yll  mërmërimë e qiparisit
Më të lartë, hesht,
Hesht dhe ti, 
jasemin.
Se unë po shkoj natën
Të kërkoj atë që humba
Natën.
Natën 
Po shkoj, natën,
Ah, hesht ti.




Rafael Alberti

Një njeri ecën serioz

Një njeri ecën serioz
Për të hyrë brenda.
Hyn gojëkyçur.
Del.
Nëse lëviz gjethet bashkë me tokën,
Nëse ngatërron trungjet e pemëve,
Nëse sdo tia dijë as nga të nxehtit as nga të ftohtit,
Dhe ndalet,
Si të harrokësh se është në jetë,
Ju lëreni.

Ai është në jetën e të vdekurve të tij larg,
Dhe i dëgjon në erë.




Agustin Miljares (Sal)

Këtej ka kaluar vdekja

E thotë gështenja e çelur,
Ndonse me të pëshpëritur.
E thotë uji i burimit,
Ndonëse me zë të mekur.

E thotë dita tek lindet
Dhe flet drejt e me zemrat.
E thotë vetë njerzit
Që gjallë kanë mbetur.

E thotë muri që dremit
Me luadhin që ka vdekur.
E thotë degëza gjelbëroshe
E pemës që u kërrus përjetë.
E thotë korja e tokës
Me një drithërimë të lehtë.

Nën rrezellimin e diellit
E thonë qelqet e nxehta,
E thotë deti që kafshon
Ballkonon e zi e të errët.
E thotë acari i gishtit
Që këmbëzën pat tërhqur:

Sado që të duket se jo,
Këtej ka kaluar vdekja.




Hose Agustin Gojtisolo

Arma me dy presa

Në thikën
E poezisë
Dy presa
Hapen.
E para
Pickon ëmbël.
E dyta
Si gjarpër.

Vlaga e ndritshme
E jetës.
Ferri i zi
I qenies.

Pëshpëriteni
Vargun e dashur,
Veç 
Mos harroni:
Edhe presa 
E dytë
Do tjua shpojë pasnesër
Gjoksin.

Mikel Marti i Pol

Metamorfozë

Ka herë kur unë dhe vdekja jemi një:
E hamë bukën prej së njëjtës fetë,
E pimë verën prej të njëjtës gotë,
Dhe miqësisht në heshtje i shkojmë orët
Të njëjtin libër duke e lexuar.

Në ato herë, vdekja, vdekja ime,
Më vjen kur unë jam vetëm në shtëpi.
Rrimë atëherë e fjalosim shtruar
Për të gjithë sa ndodh në botë rrotull nesh,
Si dhe vajzat që nuk mund ti kem,
Fjalosim shtruar unë dhe vdekja ime.

Në ato herë  po veç në ato herë 
I shkruan vdekja poezitë e mia
E mi lexon, ndërsa unë bëhem vdekje
E  e dëgjoj në heshtje, ashtu siç dua
Të më dëgjojë ajo kur lexoj unë.

Ka herë kur unë dhe vdekja jemi një,
E koha rrjedh ngadalë, e ne e ndajmë,
Vdekja dhe unë, pa u shtirur fare,
Duke u marrë vesh me dinjitet.
Mandej çdo gjë rikthen në vend të vet
Dhe udhën e vet vazhdon sikush prej nesh.




Hesus Lopes Paçeko

Migel Ernandesit

Edhe unë, Migel, jam tokë. Ska vdekje, përderisa
Parmenda na shkon përmbi gjokse, përderisa
Jeta jote jeton brenda meje, përderisa
Mund ti them ato që ti si the dot, përderisa
Një vend tjetër fjalën do të ma flasë, përderisa
Jam e korra jote dhe ai tjetri është imja, përderisa
Ka duar e vegla që punojnë, Migel,
Se që të tre ne jemi tokë,
Tokë është emri ynë e i gjithçkaje
Dhe toka svdes edhe në e varrosshin.




Huan Ramon Himenes


Udhëtim përfundimtar

Do të iki... dhe do të mbeten zogjtë
Me këngë në gojë,
Do të mbetet kopshti im, pemët e gjelbra
Dhe pusi në oborr.

Çdo pasdite qielli do të jetë i kaltër e i qetë
Dhe fshati do të përtërihet çdo vit.
Dhe natë kënd të kopshtit me lule e gëlqere
Do të bredhë i përmalluar shpirti im.

Do të iki... dhe do të mbes vetëm, pa vatër,
Pa pemë të gjelbër, pa pus në oborr,
Pa qiell të kaltër e të qetë...
Dhe do të mbeten zogjtë me këngë në gojë.




Lorka

Gazel i dashurisë së beftë

Askush nuk e kuptonte parfumin
E manjolës së errët të barkut tënd.
Askush nuk e dinte që torturoje
Një kolbër dashurie ndër dhëmbë.

Njëmijë kalushë persianë flinin
Në sheshin me hënë të ballit tënd,
Ndërsa unë  katër net që rrokja
Belin tënd, ku borë kurrë spat rënë.

Mes allçie e jaseminësh, degëz të zbehtë
Prej farëzash shihja vështrimin tënd.
Shkronjta e fildishta që thonin Gjithmonë
Kërkoja nga gjiri për të ti dhënë.

Gjithmonë, gjithmonë... kopsht i agonisë,
Të ikshëm e përfytyroj kurmin tënd,
Gjakun e damarëve të tu në gojën time,
Gojaën tënde pa dritë që më vdes në vend.




Visente Aleihandre

Deti

Kush vallë tha se deti psherltin
Si gojë dashurie drejt plazheve, i pikur?
Lëreni të shpërfaqet i mbështjellë me dritë.
Lavdi e lartësisë, flori i ujërave!
Dritë sovrane më vesh,
Që këndon moshën e pabjerrshme të detit ngazëllimtar!
Atje, mes farfuritjesh pa kohë,
Deti ekziston:
Një zemër perëndie të pavdekshme rreh!




Rafael Alberti

Këngë

Do të desha të këndoj, të jem
Lule e popullit tim.

Të më kullosë një lopë
E popullit tim.

Të më mbajë në vesh
Një bujk i popullit tim.

Të më dëgjojë hëna
E popullit tim.

Të më lagin lumenjtë
Dhe detet e popullit tim.

Të më këpusë një çupëz
E popullit tim.

Të më varrosë toka
E zemrës së popullit tim.

Sepse, siç e sheh, jam vetëm,
Pa popullin tim.

(Ndonëse me popullin tim)



Gabriel Selaja

Mes dy kupash

Mbushma dhe një. Pa ta shohim njëherë:
Sqënkemi të lumtur? Shih qiellin.
Po të më hidhje në humnerë,
Do të bija pingul
Si në dy sytë e tu ku nata u ul.
Mbushma dhe një, se drithmat me hynë.
Frushullon qielli,yjtë lozin synë.
Edhe një. Të shohim njëherë:
Jemi të lumtur a sjemi?
Mbushma me dëshirë
Si hëna me dritën e errët.
Mbushma. Të dua.
Mbushe dhe për vete e mos e zgjat.
Ashtu.
Hallet e veta ka qielli lart,
Tonat ne këtu.




Viktoriano Kremer

Ninullë të varfrit

Po e mbrojnë erën
Ëngjëjthit me shpatë.
Në zabel bërlyken
Demat në shtrëngatë.

-	I kam frikë, mëmë,
Në terr e në natë!

Po shikoj yjtë:
Ata frikë skanë
As nga arkipeshkvë
As nga kapedanë.

-	Një yll nëma, mëmë,
Nga dritarja pranë!

Rrahin thundrat dhitë,
Seç jermon përposh
Drejt hënës cigane
Nkë arush balosh.

-	Vallen e arushit
Mëmë, të mësosh!

Si një def të grunjtë
Pellgu hënën tund.
Tingulli i thundrave
Fiket edhe humb.

-	mardha fare, mëmë,
nuk mund më nuk mund...

Nga vesa e ftohtë
gjoksi u bë acar.
Cikna e agimit
Mbi lëkurë si ar.

-	prej urisë, mëmë,
nuk dëgjoj se çfarë...

Fli, bir, mbylli sytë.
Era shfryn për tmerr,
Kalamajtë e uritur
Ne një thes i merr.


Blas de Otero

Sheshazi

Çka të bëjë jeta me librat?
Me këta libra të ngordhur,
Miopë idealizmi?
Kërcen e cafullon një qen,
Së largu fishkëllen një tren,
Fërgëllon realiteti sheshazi,
Hyn një puntor në fabrikë,
Lind një shtet në Afrikë,
Bie një pirun përtokë,
E çka të bëjë atëhere jeta
Me ëndrrat e zvenitura
Që përpiqen më kot ta mbulojnë
Torsin e jetës?

----------


## Janka

Kam nje kerkese te vogel - te madhe:

A mund te me gjeni dhe te me shkruani  te Letersia shqiptare poezine "Letra" (keshtu titullohet besoj) qe ndodhet ne te njejtin vellim si edhe keto poezi te tjera. Do t'ju isha mirenjohes. 
Poezia ka nje refren qe thote pak a shume: Dhe kur te jesh nen toke/ qe vdiqa ti mos thuaj/ Me shkruaj dhe nen toke/ se une do te te shkruaj. ...

Faleminderit,

Janka

----------


## Diabolis

Migel Ernandes

Letra

Nga një tryezë poste
Që kurrë smbetet shkretë,
Ku rrinë kujtimi, brenga,
Zemra dhe heshtja vetë,
Posi pëllumba letrat
Degdisen që me natë.
I ndiej tek flatrojnë
Për në shtegtim të gjatë.

Dhe ja ku jam rrethuar
Me burra e me gra
Plagosur nga mungesat,
Nga ndarjet e mëdha.
Letra, pusulla, fjalë,
Që nisen ne hapësirë,
Ëndrra ende pa çelur,
Mendime ende pa gdhirë,
Të gjitha marrin rrugën
Drejt vatrës e drejt pragut,
Si ndjenjë dërguar ndjenjës,
Si gjak dërguar gjakut.

_Dhe po të jem nën tokë,
Që vdiqa ti mos thuaj,
Më shkruaj dhe nën tokë,
Se unë do të të shkruaj._

Një shtresë e trashë pluhuri
Mbulon letrat që sduhen,
Aty u zverdhën faqet,
Aty gërmat u shuhen,
Aty humbasin radhët
Ku mallet derdhur qenë,
Aty jep shpirt mellani
Pasi cepat u brenë,
Aty rroposen thellë
(çvarrezë e lahtarshme!)
Hem ndjenjat e kaluara
Hem dashuritë e tashme.


_Dhe po të jem nën tokë,
Që vdiqa ti mos thuaj,
Më shkruaj dhe nën tokë,
Se unë do të të shkruaj._


Po kur të shkruaj unë,
Do dridhet kallamari,
Do skuqet bojë e zezë,
Me flakërima zjarri.
Se kur të shkruaj unë,
Do shkruajnë eshtrat e mia,
Do shkruaj gjaku im
Gjithë gulç nga dashuria.


Do marrë letra udhë
Si shpend ne zjarr kalitur,
Me dy flatra të forta
Dhe një adresë të ndritur,
Si zog që për fole
Qiell, ajër do të ketë,
Mishin, gishtërinjtë e tu
Dhe frymëmarrjen vetë.
Do mbetesh ti e zhveshur
Tek dridhesh me ngadalë,
E gatshme ta ndiesh letrën
Pas gjoksit tënd të valë.


_Dhe po të jem nën tokë,
Që vdiqa ti mos thuaj,
Më shkruaj dhe nën tokë,
Se unë do të të shkruaj._


NJë letër dje kam parë
Se si mbeti pa zot,
Mbi sy tek i flatëronte
Dikujt që sngrihej dot.
Letrat që mbesin gjallë
Dhe për të rënë tregojnë,
Që regëtijnë si njerëz,
Veç sy skanë të shikojnë.


Kur dhëmbëqenzit rriten
Unë ndiej pranë veshit tim
Fërmimn e letrës sate
Tamam si një gjëmim.
Dhe mos e marsha zgjuar,
Në gjumë do e marr atë letër
Dhe do kullojnë plagët
Si kallamarë të vjetër,
Do çelin buzët plagët
Drejt puthjeve të tua
Dhe, tek lëvizin heshtas
Do thonë prapë: të dua.


_Dhe po të jem nën tokë,
Që vdiqa ti mos thuaj,
Më shkruaj dhe nën tokë,
Se unë do të të shkruaj._

----------


## Janka

Te falenderoj perzemersisht, Diabolis!

Janka.

----------


## shigjeta

*Hose Ierro*

_Lindi ne Madrid ne 1922. Libri i pare qe "Toke pa ne" (1947). Ka marr disa çmime ne krijmtarine e tij si Adonais per librin "Gezim" (1947), çmimin Kombetar te Letersise per permbledhjen "Antologji" (1953) dhe çmimin e Kritikes per vellimin "Gjithe ç'di per veten" (1958). Vdiq ne 2002._

*Indiferenti*

Tani do të jemi të lumtur
kur asgjë ç'të presim s'ka.

Le të bien gjethet e thara
le të çelin lulet e bardha,
pa çka!

Le të ndrijë dielli në qiell
Le të bjerë shiu mbi xham
A s'janë të gjitha gënjeshtra
të vërteta të gjitha a s'janë?
Le të mbretërojë mbi botë
pranvera që vdekje s'ka
le të marrë të tatëpjetën jeta
pa çka!

Le të ketë melodi endacake
pa çka!

Ç'na hyjnë në punë meloditë
kur asgjë ç'të kendojmë s'ka.

_perktheu Aurel Plasari_

----------


## Diabolis

Interesante? Jo dhe aq.
(apo një kritikë e shekullit XXI)

Për të shkuar mbas brendisë duhet të sillja  Interpreter of Maladies te Jhumpa Lampirit saje të cilit kjo fitoi dhe Pulitzer, por më pëlqen të kapem mbas titullit e të shkruaj për përkthyesit shqiptarë, shtyrë dhe prej disa rastësive.
Rendi i rastësive që më shtynë ta rimarr e ta rihap në drejtim tjetër Përkthyesin shqiptar është i tillë: disa ditë deri më dy-tre javë mbasi lexova për të (këtu) nisa të lexoja Rrjetën e sigurisë së Bëlit të cilit Me syrin e një klouni apo Klounin ja kam lexuar nën përkthimin e Ardian Klosit. Rrjetën e kisha lënë të pambaruar në një dollap që e hap çdo ditë pune që prej verës. Kam interes të veçantë për stilin gjë që nuk mund ta them për ngjarjen, e ndërprerjen e mendoj të dobishme. Bëli të njëjtën ngjarje në zhvillimin e saj e sheh prej syve të personazheve të ndryshëm dhe e tregon me zerat e tyre prej mendjeve të tyre. Sikur të kishte dalë prej Bëlit, thuajse të njëjtën rrugë morri dhe dueli i javës së shkuar tek Shekulli midis Adrian Klosit dhe Donika Omarit, mbi çensurimin e Klouni-t kur u botua së pari. Por ndryshe nga nobelisti, të cilit i duhen shtatë palë sy për të parë një ngjarje, Shekulli u mjaftua me dy dhe nuk përfshiu sytë e lexuesit (këtu e në vazhdim mendojeni edhe kritikut), të vetmit që mund të mbyllë katetet e trekëndëshit përkthyes, redaktor, lexues, të vetmit që kësisoj përcakton vlerën e secilit. Një vështrim këndrejtë i lexuesit do të ishte ideali, për të dalluar lirisht se me cilin është në kënd më të ngushtë lexusi, cili katet është më i madhi, thjesht kujt ai i falenderohet. Më i madhi patjetër që është autori, i cili kështu duket sikur mungon, por me një skemë a shabllon të tillë, ku lexuesi përcakton ne mund të shqyrtojmë dhe trekëndëshin autor, përkthyes/redaktor, lexues, atë: autor, botues, lexues dhe cilindo tjetër në mardhëniet midis atyre që na e sjellin librin para syve apo në veshë. Për rastin në fjalë nuk do bëj atë lexues që Shekulli-t, si media e pavarur i takonte ta botonte barabar me përkthyesin e redaktoren, por po shkruaj dhe rastësinë e fundit e cila ndodhi të premten në darkë e pastaj po kaloj tek një dyshe tjetër përkthyesash me respekt të ndërshoq për njeri-tjetrin e rrjedhimisht pa arsye për tu bërë objekt i Shekulli-t; rastësia është e tillë: një kitarist prej atyre që këndojnë në metro, me kitarë të çarë e të ngjitur me shirita, mu duk sikur kishte dalë nga Klouni, tek këndonte little darling në vagonin që me çoi në shtëpi.

***

Për të qënë në lartësinë e rastit, po shmang përkthyesit e rinj ende pa emër, e po sjell një dyshe përkthyesish sa të mirë aq dhe të njohur:
Njëri, atëhere Kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve quhet Dritëro Agolli, tjetri,  sot Drejtor i Bibliotekës Kombëtare quhet Aurel Plasari. Përkthimet e tyre janë nga poezia e Federiko Grasia Lorkës.
Agolli në librin me poezi Udhëtoj i menduar, (Shtëpia Boutese Naim Frashëri, Tiranë, 1985) ka përfshirë dhjetë poezi të Lorkës e konkretisht:
1.	Si e zunë Antonjito el Kamborion në rrugën për në Sevilie
2.	Vdekja e Antonjito el Kamborios
3.	Romanca e hënës, hënës
4.	Romancë për Gardën Civile Spanjolle
5.	Kënga e kalorësit
6.	Memento
7.	Të gjashtë kordat
8.	Këngë budallaqe
9.	Nju-Jorku
10.	Presiosa dhe era
Plasari në librin Poezi Spanjolle të Shekullit XX, (Shtëpia Botuese Naim Frashëri, Tiranë, 1991) ka zgjedhur nga Lorka tetëmbëdhjetë poezi midis të cilave, pa ndjekur renditjen e librit veçoj:
1.	Kapja e Antonjito el Kamborios rrugës për në Sevilje
2.	Vdekja e Antonjito el Kamborios
3.	Romancë e hënës, hënës
4.	Romancë e Gardës Civile spanjolle
5.	Nju-Jorku (Detyrë dhe denoncim)
Faktit të parë se që të dy kanë përkthyer dhe botuar pesë poezi të njëjta pesë vjet larg përkthimit nga përkthimi, po i shtoj dhe faktin e dytë se Dritëro Agolli është midis recensuesve të librit të Aurel Plasarit. Bashkëpunimi midis tyre mban firmën e Agollit në recension dhe citimin e tij prej Plasarit në parathënien me titullin gjetur bukur Fjalë për fjalën në kohë. Këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për censurë.
Përkthimi i të njëjtave krijime ka një histori të bollshme në letrat shqipe. Ndodh që kemi deri mbi gjashtë përkthime për një krijim; kështu me sonetet e Shekspirit, poezitë e Eseninit, etj. Duhen mirëkuptuar përkthyesit shqiptarë, herë të largët në kohë nga njëri tjetri (përkthimet mbas Nolit), herë të largët në mjedise e gjuhë (përkthyesit e burgut), e herë në sinqeritetin ala Kokona që, përktheu sonete për të mësuar gjuhën, apo të sotmit për të plotësuar veprat e censuruara. Kur përkthyesit kanë qënë bashkëkohës, duhet vlerësuar gara mes tyre sepse lexuesit i jepet më e mira por edhe sepse është vetë lexuesi ai që hyn në proçes duke shquar më të mirin. Por hej, nuk mund të rri pa i kujtuar përkthyesit, se lexuesi kërkon të renë të cilën bota e ka me shumicë. Duhet të tërheqësh zvarrë lexuesin për të blerë një libër që ai e ka lexuar të përkthyer prej dikujt tjetër, apo dhe prej teje vite më parë. Ndërsa ti fshehesh lexuesit lëndë të vjetër në lëndën e re, kur ai të ble, ky veprim ka një emër të rëndë, me shumë sheqer quhet komercializëm. Lexuesi shqiptar është i pakët, por edhe i varfër, ai nuk ka as lluksin e te nxjerrit të librit në trotuar kur i zverdhen fletët, as të pasjes së çdo varianti përkthimi. Largimi i tij prej librarive që në fakt është hyrja dhe dalje e tij me duar bosh prej librarive, vjen dhe sepse ato janë mbushur plot me ribotime e botime paralele me çmime të larta, e rrallë me atë për të cilën lexuesi lutet. 
Po ju kthehem përkthimeve nga Lorka, prej nga kam shkëputur vargje prej secilës nga pesë poezitë, prej Agollit së pari e Plasarit së dyti.
Nga e para:
Në orën nëntë të mbrëmjes		
Atë e futën në burg,			
Ndërsa patrulla xhandare		
Pinte diku limonatë.			

Ishte ora nëntë e mbrëmjes
kur e flakën në qeli,
ndërsa jashtë pesë gardistët
limonatë në akull pinin.

Nga e dyta:
Kur lumi rënkonte si demi,		
Plagosur nga yjtë,			
Kur demat dremitnin e flinin,	
Zërat e vdekjes kumbuan		
Pranë Guadalkivirit.			


Kur yjet hedhin shigjeta
përmbi ujët e përhimtë
kur qengjat motakë ëndërrojnë
manushaqet në çair,
Kumbuan zërat e vdekjes
Buzë lumit Guadalkivir.

Nga e treta:	
Erdhi hëna në farkë			
me shalën e saj prej nardi.		
Vogëlushi e ndiqte me sy,		
vogëlushi sytë sia ndante.		

Me fustanembajtëse zambaku
hëna përmbi farkë zbriti.
Djali sytë ja ka ngulur,
djali nuk po ia shqit syte.


Nga e katërta: 
O qytet i ciganëve			
Me kënde flamurësh,			
Me hënën dhe kungullin		
Plot me reçelin e vishnjes.

Oh, qyteti im cigan,
me flamurë zbukuruar!
Hëna, kungulli dhe qershia
Nëpër qypa konservuar.

Nga e pesta:
Çdo ditë në Nju-Jork vriten
Tre milionë rosa,
Pesë milionë derra,
Dy mijë pëllumba- gjella e preferuar
E këtij qyteti që përpëlitet në agoni, -
Një milion lopë,
Një milion deshë
Dhe një milion këndesë
Që mëngjeseve qiellin shponin me këngë.

Çdo ditë vriten në Nju Jork
Katër milionë rosa,
Pesë milionë derra, 
Dy mijë pëllumba për ata që janë në grahma,
Një milion lopë,
Një milion qengja
Dhe dy milionë gjela
Që qiejt copë e thërrime i lënë.

Interesante? Jo dhe aq.
Përkthimet e mësipërme, bëjnë pikërisht të kundërtën e asaj për të cilën janë nisur, ata i sjellin një konfuzion të tillë lexuesit prej të cilit i vetmi shpëtim është leximi i origjinalit. Pa zënë në gojë vlerat artistike, lexuesi përballet me një situatë qesharake. Ai nuk di në janë dema apo qengja motakë, në hëna erdhi me shalë prej nardi a fustanmbajtëse zambaku, nëse në Nju Jork vriten tre milionë rosa, një milion deshë dhe një milionë këndesë siç përkthen Agolli apo katër milionë rosa, një milion qengja dhe dy milionë gjela, siç përkthen Plasari.
Po shkoj të mbaroj Rrjetën.

----------


## shigjeta

_Salvador Espriu_

*E vërteta*

C'është e verteta a e di?

Gastare e thyer në befasi
që mbush me cifla një qytet,
plis balte shkelur për ibret,
klithmë e të mbyturit në ujë,
qime të furçës bërë rrëmujë
gjak në lëkurë të hollë kali,
ujë i kulluar si kristali
në gishtërinjtë e një zuzari,
ca vezullime ngjyrëari
në hekurin e shatit të zi
që në kopshte, në errësi,
zhvarros kokalla varr më varr,
në letra hile, në punë qar
liqene rrugës qosh më qosh
dhembje, mëkat, frikësim dhe bosh
mendime e ëndrra ndarë më dysh:
njeriu që kam përpara sysh.

----------


## shigjeta

*Valët*

Sa do më pëlqente
të shihja kurmin tënd
të zhveshur e të shndritshëm
tek thyhen valët në breg.

Sa do të më pëlqente
flokët të t'i përkëdhel
të ta përthaj lëkurën
me buzët bërë eshkë.

Zili i kam stërkalat
që të mbështjellin rreth,
xheloz jam dhe për diellin
që me shkëlqim të vesh.

Sepse pranverë janë
valëzat që ti ngre
dhe unë jam pema e etur
që rri e pres në breg.

_Ljuis Ljak_

----------


## shigjeta

_Enrike Badosa_

_Enrique Badosa ka lindur ne Barcelone 1927, ku edhe u diplomua per letersi. Nga veprat poetike mund te permenden "Pertej eres", "Kohe pritjeje, kohe shprese", "Balada per paqen", "Ne romalishten e paladines", "Histori ne Venecie" etj_

*Mësime sendesh*

Buka është e drejta e përditshme
e atij që punon dhe thotë të vërtetën.

Vera është detyra e njerëzve të kujdesshëm
që ditën vënë në jetë ëndrrat e natës.

Qielli është letra ku shkruajmë
me dorën tonë fjalën "liri".

Deti është etja e freskët që na flladit
buzët e lodhura nga heshtja e gjatë.

Toka është rasti për të jetuar përballë
atyre që paqen nuk duan ta pranojnë.

Dhe dashuria është toka, buka dhe vera,
është qielli, deti dhe mirësia.

_Perktheu Aurel Plasari_

----------


## shigjeta

*Luis Sernuda*

Lindi ne Sevilje ne 1904, u diplomua per drejtesi ne Universitetin e ketij qyteti. Karrieren juridike e la shpejt, per t'iu kushtuar teresisht letersise. Ne 1952 u vendos ne Meksike ku edhe vdiq ne 1963.
Librat me poezi:_ "Profil ajri" (1927), "Ku banon harrimi" (1934), "Detari i ri" (1936), "Realiteti dhe deshira" (1936), "Si ai qe pret agimin" (1947), "Poezi per nje trup" (1957), "Pikellim i kimeres" (1962)_.

*Nuk thoshte asnjë fjalë*

Nuk thoshte asnjë fjalë,
vetëm sa afronte një trup pyetës,
se nuk e dinte që dëshira është një pyetje
që përgjigje s'ka,
gjethe që s'ka degë,
botë që s'ka qiell.

Ankthi çan udhë mes kockave,
ngjitet nëpër damarë
derisa shpërthen në lëkurë
në curkaja ëndrre
të bëra mish në pyetjet reve drejtuar.
Një fshikje kalimthi,
një vështrim vjedhurazi mes hijeve
mjaftojnë që trupi të hapet më dysh
për të pritur me et
një tjetër trup që ëndërron:
një gjysmë plus një gjysmë,
një ëndërr plus një ëndërr,
një mish plus një mish,
figurëbarabartë, dashuribarabartë, dëshirëbarabartë

Edhe në qoftë veç një shpresë,
se dëshira është pyetje
që përgjigjen s'ia di askush.

_perktheu Aurel Plasari_

----------


## Mira Alushaj

A mund te me gjeni dhe shkruani poezine "Po te vish sonte " te Miguel Ernandes mos gaboj. Faleminderit!

----------

